# Help on form IMM0008 3E (Schedule 3 Economic Class)



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I am in the mid of filling up the form IMM0008 3E (Schedule 3 Economic Class) Single Applicant. However, i have some questions to clarify with all of you:

1. Difference b/w assets, liabilities & settlement funds?
2. Assets can be more than settlement funds? For example, i have total 25K CAD but may be after 2-3 months i will spend some and my assets can come down to 18K or 17K CAD, still more then the minimum fund required for a single applicant. So, what should i mention in both of these boxes?
3. I am applying under 2173. What exactly should i mention in occupation box? "Software Engineer" or "Software Engineer & Desingers"?

I will appreciate the help.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## harishpatarla (Sep 23, 2013)

cfuture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the mid of filling up the form IMM0008 3E (Schedule 3 Economic Class) Single Applicant. However, i have some questions to clarify with all of you:
> 
> ...


As you are saying 18k is still more than their minimum criteria, you better write 18k. One thing to note is that they would check that you have this money in your account saved all the time. They would question if you spend from the value of assets you have written.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

harishpatarla said:


> As you are saying 18k is still more than their minimum criteria, you better write 18k. One thing to note is that they would check that you have this money in your account saved all the time. They would question if you spend from the value of assets you have written.


You mean to say we should not spend anything which i mention under assets? same case for settlement funds?

For example, My bank statement shows i have 50k CAD. So shall i mention 50K CAD as my assets and 20K CAD as settlement funds? Because i know i will be spending money from my assets.

Or shall i just mentioned 20K CAD for both assets & settlement funds? but my bank statement generated by bank will still show 50K CAD.

What do you say?


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

any one?


----------

